# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mãi Pizza mua 1 tặng 1 giá chỉ có 28.000 đ

## HoangMinh99

Địa chỉ: 64-66 Lê Thanh Nghị - Hà Nội, Hà Nội

Thời gian áp dụng: đến hết 25/12/2012

Loại hình khuyến mại: Giảm giá

Giá khuyến mại: 14K 28K
Khuyến mãi Pizza mua 1 tặng 1 giá chỉ có 28.000 đ

Itcream được biết đến là một nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, kem tươi, bánh ngọt…rất được khách hàng đặc biệt là các bạn học sinh, sinh viên yêu thích. Chào mừng Năm mới 2012 và tri ân khách hàng, Itcream thực hiện chương trình khuyến mại “Mua 1 tặng 1” hàng tuần từ nay cho đến khi có chương trình khác thay thế.


Theo đó vào thứ 2 và thứ 5 hàng tuần, khách hàng mua 01 bánh Piza, được tặng 01 bánh Piza áp dụng cho bánh Piza Pazza Parma (giá 28.000 đ/1c) và Pizza Fizenze (giá 35.000 đ/1c). Chương trình áp dụng cho khách ăn tại chỗ và mua mang về.

----------

